# Help with wlan needed! Strange SIOCSIFFLAGS problem

## muebi

Hi, 

I tried to get my wireless network running, followed several guides and wikis but I am stuck at the moment.

This is what I did so far:

1.) Configuring the kernel to recognize my wireless network card which seemed to work.

ifconfig wlan0 gives:

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5d:61:bf:36  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

2.) I emerged wireless-tools and wpa_supplicant. Now iwconfig wlan0 gives:

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

3.) I configured the network interface by typing:

cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

Now I can run /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

4.) I configured /etc/conf.d/net in the following way:

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

5.) I configured wpa_supplicant in the following way:

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

network={

        ssid="eth"

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

        eap=TTLS

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

        identity="removed"

        password="removed"

        priority=5

      }

6.) I tested the wirless network by starting /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start which gives:

 * Starting wlan0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                      [ ok ]th param 4 value 0x0 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

The problem is now what means SIOCSIFFLAGS? I cannot get any IP address.

Can anybody help me with this problem?

----------

## monsm

 *Quote:*   

>  /etc/init.d
> 
> ln -s net.lo net.wlan0 

 

Not so sure you should have to set those links like that yourself.  You sure you have the right driver in the kernel? And that dmesg shows it loaded successfully?

The wireless guide should be enough: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

I have also had success with using net-setup on wireless as well as the KDE network config tool in control centre...

Mons

----------

## muebi

I found this in my dmesg output:

[    0.441270] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[    0.441422] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.441531] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.441546] iwlagn: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN REV=0x54

[    0.470432] iwlagn: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

[    0.470661] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[    0.470977] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[    0.471277] console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.471376] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.471521] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input

/input3

This looks healthy to me. Don't you think so?

Oops. I also found this and I don't know if it matters:

[ 2329.510698] firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

[ 2329.512540] iwlagn: iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

[ 2329.512542] iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

[ 2329.512573] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[ 2329.631347] wpa_supplicant[7110]: segfault at 48 ip 000000000041f63d sp 00007

fff53fffcc0 error 4 in wpa_supplicant[400000+52000]

[ 2455.953078] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[ 2455.953158] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x

100102, writing 0x100106)

----------

## monsm

Hmm, yes, looks like a firmware problem.

Is it this one you have installed: net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode?

Mons

----------

## muebi

No, I did not install this package. I have support for the wireless card in the kernel. So, I do not think that I need it?!

----------

## monsm

Yes, you need this package too.  Not sure exactly what it does, but it is definitely needed. Some sort of link between the driver and the actual hardware I guess.

Mons

----------

## muebi

The package net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode-5.4.0.11 is masked...

----------

## muebi

I emerged the net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode-5.4.0.11 package now.

I tried again starting the network connection manually. Now I get the following:

* Starting wlan0

* Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

[ok]th param 4 value 0x0 -

* Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...

* Backgrounding

I cannot get an IP address from my wireless network  :Sad: 

----------

## muebi

I restarted my wireless network once again and now I got an IP address from my router. It seems to work now although the connection is a bit unstable...

----------

## monsm

Good that you got connection at least.  There are some graphical wireless tools that show signal strength etc, so you can check that.

Maybe search on the bugs site to see if there are outstanding bugs against it.  I noticed it was marked unstable, so hopefully they will publish a new version soon.

Mons

----------

## muebi

What graphical wireless tools do you use? Can you recommend anything?

----------

## d2_racing

knetworkmanager or networkmanager with the gnome use flag.

----------

## muebi

d2_racing, 

this package seems to be masked for x86_64.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, in fact, but you can use the file /etc/portage/package.keywords to enable the package like this :

```

# echo "kde-misc/knetworkmanager ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "net-misc/networkmanager ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

----------

## dmpogo

 *monsm wrote:*   

> Yes, you need this package too.  Not sure exactly what it does, but it is definitely needed. Some sort of link between the driver and the actual hardware I guess.
> 
> Mons

 

It is secret intel code, which does most of the work,  that has to be loaded into the card each time the driver starts.

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, we can considere it as a firmware or kind of.

----------

## muebi

I installed the knetworkmanager and networkmanager now. However, it says "Networkmanager is not running". Does anybody know a description on how to configure the network manager?

Thanks.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, just add this to your box and reboot :

```

# rc-update add NetworkManager default

```

----------

## muebi

d2_racing, 

I did what you suggested but still the same problem.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, what do you have after a fresh reboot :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# lspci

```

----------

## muebi

ifconfig -a gives:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:25:97:bf:9d  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Memory:fc600000-fc620000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:258 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:258 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:25811 (25.2 KiB)  TX bytes:25811 (25.2 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5d:61:bf:36  

          inet addr:192.168.1.35  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::221:5dff:fe61:bf36/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:216 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:207 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:173206 (169.1 KiB)  TX bytes:54711 (53.4 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-21-5D-61-BF-36-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

iwconfig gives: 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"strasshus"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:13:49:08:CE:34   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:BAA9-53F3-5E47-312B-1531-4BD2-11BB-D406-853F-C36B-15FA-6273-E1AE-3088-B4B3-4C51 [2]   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level:-39 dBm  Noise level=-86 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

sit0      no wireless extensions.

lspci gives:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2a40 (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2a41 (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 2a42 (rev 07)

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Device 2a44 (rev 07)

00:03.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Device 2a46 (rev 07)

00:03.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation Device 2a47 (rev 07)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Device 10f5 (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2917 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9591

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4237

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

15:00.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

15:00.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)

15:00.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device 0843 (rev 11)

15:00.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)

15:00.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 11)

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, are you sure that your wifi is not working, because I see a valid IP adress.

```

wlan0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:21:5d:61:bf:36 

inet addr:192.168.1.35 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0 

inet6 addr: fe80::221:5dff:fe61:bf36/64 Scope:Link 

```

Can you run this plz :

```

# ping -c 3 www.google.com

```

----------

## muebi

d2_racing, 

Your are right. My wireless is working but only after manually starting it. It's not the knetworkmanager...

----------

## d2_racing

What ?

Are you telling me that you have something inside /etc/init.d ?

Can you post this :

```

# rc-update show

# cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

```

----------

## muebi

d2_racing,

rc-update show gives:

      NetworkManager |              default                  

               acpid |         boot                          

           alsasound |         boot                          

            bootmisc |         boot                          

             checkfs |         boot                          

           checkroot |         boot                          

               clock |         boot                          

         consolefont |         boot                          

                dbus | battery      default                  

              dhcdbd |              default                  

                hald | battery      default                  

            hostname |         boot                          

             keymaps |         boot                          

               local | battery      default nonetwork        

          localmount |         boot                          

             modules |         boot                          

            net.eth0 |              default                  

              net.lo |         boot                          

           net.wlan0 |              default                  

            netmount | battery      default                  

           rmnologin |         boot                          

           syslog-ng | battery      default                  

             urandom |         boot                          

                 xdm | battery      default  

cd /etc/init.d && ls -la gives: 

total 256

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Nov 29 21:41 .

drwxr-xr-x 69 root root  4096 Nov 30 18:11 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   673 Nov 25 20:44 NetworkManager

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   746 Nov 25 20:44 NetworkManagerDispatcher

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   811 Nov 22 13:37 acpid

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6557 Nov 21 19:39 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   533 Nov 22 16:45 atieventsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3661 Jun 17 03:51 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1188 Jun 17 03:51 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3226 Jun 17 03:51 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3054 Jun 17 03:51 clock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1429 Jun 17 03:51 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   540 Nov 18 17:07 consolekit

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1722 Jun 17 04:15 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   286 Nov 19 17:39 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 Nov 19 19:51 dbus

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Nov 18 11:57 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   627 Nov 19 18:33 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   458 Nov 25 20:43 dhcdbd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1989 Nov 25 20:42 dhcpd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   736 Nov 25 20:42 dhcrelay

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 Nov 19 18:38 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547 Nov 19 18:33 dmeventd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   998 Nov 19 18:31 dnsextd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   993 Nov 20 20:35 esound

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Nov 18 11:57 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Jun 17 03:52 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1111 Nov 19 19:52 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5606 Jun 17 03:51 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2580 Nov 29 21:41 hibernate-cleanup

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   433 Jun 17 03:51 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1874 Jun 17 03:51 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   970 Nov 23 17:03 laptop_mode

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Jun 17 03:51 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2088 Jun 17 03:51 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1247 Nov 19 18:31 mDNSResponderPosix

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   845 Nov 19 18:31 mdnsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 Jun 17 03:51 modules

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Nov 18 11:57 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Jun 17 03:51 net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Nov 20 15:00 net.wlan0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3311 Jun 17 03:51 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 Nov 23 18:28 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   670 Jun 17 03:51 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   538 Nov 19 18:38 pwcheck

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   569 Jun 17 03:40 pydoc-2.4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Nov 18 16:23 pydoc-2.5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Jun 17 03:15 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 Jun 17 03:51 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Nov 18 16:15 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Nov 18 11:57 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   525 Nov 19 18:38 saslauthd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Jun 17 03:15 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2114 Nov 18 16:32 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   440 Nov 18 17:18 syndaemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1894 Nov 18 14:38 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   510 Nov 18 16:19 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   942 Jun 17 03:51 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5207 Nov 18 17:13 xdm

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, if you want to use the NetworkManager, you need to do this :

```

# rc-update del net.eth0

# rc-update del net.wlan0

# rm /etc/init.d/net.eth0

# rm /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

```

After that, reboot your box plz.

----------

## d2_racing

The NetworkManager is incompatible with the net script.

----------

## muebi

d2_racing, 

I see that the network manager gets started at boot but I still have the same problem...

When I point with the mouse at the the knetworkmanager icon it says "Networkmanager is not running".

If I click on it to open it says that there is "no active device" in the device section of the menu.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this after a reboot :

```

# equery list network

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

----------

## muebi

d2racing, 

equery list network gives:

[ Searching for package 'network' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-misc/knetworkmanager-0.2.2_p20080528 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.6 (0)

ifconfig -a gives:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:25:97:bf:9d  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Memory:fc600000-fc620000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:211 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:211 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:17529 (17.1 KiB)  TX bytes:17529 (17.1 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5d:61:bf:36  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:802 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:592 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:929098 (907.3 KiB)  TX bytes:114540 (111.8 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-21-5D-61-BF-36-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

iwconfig gives: 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=off   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

sit0      no wireless extensions.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, if you check with Knetworkmanager inside KDE,  do you have any error at all ?

Right now, your interface are not running.

----------

## muebi

d2_racing, 

if I run Knetworkmanager in KDE (meaning if I click on it to open) the "Device" section has the entry "No active devices".

----------

## muebi

don't know why it is not working.

----------

